# Modshack Boost Machine



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Who is running the Modshack Boost machine? 
I just bought one and I want to put it in with my new seats and a boost gauge. 

Tell me about it! Do you like it? 
Do you feel the difference?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

i don't have one yet, i'd like to hunt down all the parts and build one cause i'm broke. looking forward to hearing what you think of it!:thumbup:


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I picked mine up used on Audizine for $90 shipped! 
Just look around you wont have to worry about it not working right. 
If I find one I'll pm you. I'm in the same boat. I have been saving for 7 months to get this and the seats!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

ArTTemis said:


> I picked mine up used on Audizine for $90 shipped!
> Just look around you wont have to worry about it not working right.
> If I find one I'll pm you. I'm in the same boat. I have been saving for 7 months to get this and the seats!


 awesome man. let me know for sure, it seems like it would be a huge pain to track down all the parts myself. you got a deal too.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=16827741 

Link to a build your thread


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

thank you sir. looks like that metal works valve is going to be a huge PITA to get, i may just go the used goods route. we shall see, i am fiending this part. and arTTemis, let me know how this affects your boost. right now i'm spiking around 22 and holding closer to 16 - 18 psi. i am hoping this might help me hold around twenty. funds don't permit a reflash.


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

notoriouszig said:


> i don't have one yet, i'd like to hunt down all the parts and build one cause i'm broke. looking forward to hearing what you think of it!:thumbup:


 Did it and regret it, came out to cost more than buying new from Steve at Modshack and it was a mild PITA to hunt down the parts, put all the brass together w/ sealant (leak lock in my case)... plus you dont get Steve's handy mounting bracket for the BM.. 

If I could go back, i'd buy a used one or new directly from Steve :thumbup:


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> Did it and regret it, came out to cost more than buying new from Steve at Modshack and it was a mild PITA to hunt down the parts, put all the brass together w/ sealant (leak lock in my case)... plus you dont get Steve's handy mounting bracket for the BM..
> 
> If I could go back, i'd buy a used one or new directly from Steve :thumbup:


 
I second this!!! :banghead:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I had one for awhile on my stock k04 setup and it made a difference on how fast the car came into boost. I had GIAC software that was spiking 25psi so I never used it to increase boost. I actually had to crank my wastegate down because the spikes were so high.

For those of you on a budget you could slightly tighten your wastegate to get more boost and quicker turbo response. Just remember a little goes a long way- a few threads translates to a few PSI so be careful.

Also on the boost gauge I'd recommend going electronic sender unit- the mechanical gauges are just toys and not an accurate form of measurement.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

don't flame me for checking out all of my options, but this seems to be the best alternative i have found on ebay. any opinions? 

Manual Boost Controller 

i'll give it a try if it's worth it.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The boost machine isn't a boost controller, it's just creates a delay in pressure hitting the wastegate so it decreases lag and increases boost while maintaining the use of the N75 valve- which is the best way with a stock turbo car.

I don't believe you can use the boost machine as a MBC at all. I tried and it didn't work.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> The boost machine isn't a boost controller, it's just creates a delay in pressure hitting the wastegate so it decreases lag and increases boost while maintaining the use of the N75 valve- which is the best way with a stock turbo car.
> 
> I don't believe you can use the boost machine as a MBC at all. I tried and it didn't work.


 
It is indeed possible to use it as a MBC. In my setup I have the N75 bypassed and I use the boost machine to dial the psi and onset. I can set max boost at 10psi all day long or 25. I don't know if the same rule applies when used in conjunction with an N75 though.


:beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I only linked as a reference... 
I looked up the parts and it looks like a PITA


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Any descent place to mount this while keeping the oem air box? All the photos I've seen with one install have an intake aswell.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

SteveCJr said:


> Any descent place to mount this while keeping the oem air box? All the photos I've seen with one install have an intake aswell.


If you go to Modshack's web site its the stage 3 which means that you have to have an intake! also you need to be chipped. Also its best if you have other mods to go along with this one. 

http://www.modshack.info/bm.htm


----------

